# Fischerprüfung in Österreich



## Mittelmeernik (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Ich werde im September den Angelschein für Oberösterreich machen. Hab mich mal im Internet informiert und bin zu dem Beschluss gekommen, dass es sehr schwer wird.:c
Ist es wirklich so schwer und kennt irgentwer vielleicht eine Seite zum Üben?


----------

